# Cambels & Causway Area



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

Fished Cambels area from the Causway to Pelican Spit.
Had a good top water trout bite early. Had 33 blow ups with 6 keepers and 10 throw backs. Many right at 15". Biggest was 25". Fishing in 5' to 8' of water. Lots of bait activity with a few slicks popping up.
Then around 8:30 I switched to touts and we started catching reds. Ended up catching several over 30". 5 or 6 around 28 and kept 6 that were 21" to 24".

Lots of lightning out this morning. That made us change out plans. But turned out to be a blessing.

Had to keep our poles low, didn't want to get struck or have to many others crowding in on us.

Fixin to heat up the skillet to blacken some red fish fellets.
*Bon* *Appetit*


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*The Haul*

Here's what we kept.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Really nice catch Mullet............


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice haul! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Those are some fat trout nice catch.


----------



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Nice Catch!*

Nice catch! That looks like it was alot of fun. Enjoy!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Man, guess I need to get rid of the shrimp and start learning the arty work instead. The boat's really missing ya, she ain't caught fish like that since you let her go! lol


----------



## bluewater bear (May 24, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

good job, congrats.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Nice catch! Looks like y'all had a nice day on the water. I do have one question for ya.... What the heck is that thing I circled in your pic. It looks like a cross between a red and a trout!!!


----------



## redheadhunter2004 (Sep 17, 2004)

its what you call a specked redfish j/k I dont really know does anyone?


----------



## taannerz (Apr 6, 2005)

i m sorry but wut are touts


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Fat little trout*

I was the fattest little trout I ever saw. It was the first fish we boated. It real beafy. In fact they were all real healthy.

Here are some of the keeper trout.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Catch & Release*

Some of the bigger reds ones we released.


----------



## Capt'n Backlash (Jul 26, 2005)

*I know you.*

I recognize you from the neiborhood. My dad always says it's easy to catch fish you just have to find out where they are. What secrets do you know that can help us find out where the fish are?


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice haul Mullet. Those were some fat arse specs


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

Is cambels a reef or something? I guess its different from the area around virginia point to campells bayou and swan lake. Maybe the spelling is just different.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I think it was like that because it was in the cooler weird. That is my guess.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish but '' I was the fattest little trout I ever saw. '' lol


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Dummy*

Call me a dummy. I guess it's spelled Campells.
I don't own a map. I've never seen it spelled out. I've only heard it called that from word of mouth and everyone pronounces it like I spelled it. It is a wide open area from the Causway to Texas City Dike to Pelican Isle Spit to UTMB. There are a number of reefs in the area. Those reef areas are what I try key on. Then there is the area closer to Snake Island that I like if there any bait around. And of course the Pelican Island Spit (some call it sand isle).


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh no, i wasnt correcting you- just trying to picture where you were.. Im still a west bay area novice- you always seem to find the fish in that tough bay... i always enjoy your reports also. I m heading you of galveston marina next to causeway tom to fish deer island and that area. Your last catch was impressive! i hope i can do whatever you did..


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

I happy to hear that the cambels area has turned back on. Ever since they did all that work over there a couple of years ago the fishing really turned off. It has always been one of my favorite places to fish- At night when wading a part of that shoreline you will have slicks pop up all over your-its amazing.


----------

